# Lads Holiday



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hitting Ibiza for 2 weeks, dont want to destroy all the work Ive put in all year but I know obviously Im going to lose some muscle and put on some bodyfat but what would anyone recommend to limit losses and bodyfat gains?

I was thinking of bringing over Amino's so reaching my Preotein Maintainance levels should be easier.

Any advice on keeping looking cut? Im defo goiing to be going over me cal needs a day because of all the drink and Ill prob lose the shape Im in after a a few days should I just keep my carbs up over there and at least look nice and bulked or what do you guys think?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Tbh mate, try to eat a load of meat and stuff, but honestly TRY not to worry too much and enjoy yourself, because trust me, if you over think it everday, you wont enjoy youre holiday  you can always swim a few lengths and smash a few dips/ press ups out 

Just enjoy ya holiday!


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

As above mate, sound advice there!

Plenty of raving should help keep the fat off too


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> Tbh mate, try to eat a load of meat and stuff, but honestly TRY not to worry too much and enjoy yourself, because trust me, if you over think it everday, you wont enjoy youre holiday  you can always swim a few lengths and smash a few dips/ press ups out
> 
> Just enjoy ya holiday!


Yeah cheers mate I was thinkin of heading for a jog every morning but when I get over there that'll be the last thing on my mind. I eat pretty well anyway so should be able to keep teh proitein up especially with aminos. Ill worry about the extra bodyfat when I get home


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

shaneh23 said:


> Yeah cheers mate I was thinkin of heading for a jog every morning but when I get over there that'll be the last thing on my mind. I eat pretty well anyway so should be able to keep teh proitein up especially with aminos. Ill worry about the extra bodyfat when I get home


If you can do it, but try aim for maybe the odd run, couple a week etc.. or head out into the sea. swin agaisnt current etc.. yeah worry about bodyfat when you get back, not exactly a holiday but i went camping recently and i worried too much about piling on pounds it hindered my fun totally  . Have a good time, get back and youl be ready yto smash the gym again!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

To be honest mate as everyone is saying, just enjoy urself. A holiday is a holiday. I forget about diets etc when im away coz i kno when im back it wont take me long to get back to where i was before i left.


----------



## JasonLeeson (Jun 4, 2011)

Ibiza for TWO weeks.

I'm 1,000,000% Jealous. Miss the island so much


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i wouldnt even go for a jog or anything, you train for rest of year and deserve a couple weeks off im sure


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

shaneh23 said:


> Hitting Ibiza for 2 weeks, dont want to destroy all the work Ive put in all year but I know obviously Im going to lose some muscle and put on some bodyfat but what would anyone recommend to limit losses and bodyfat gains?
> 
> I was thinking of bringing over Amino's so reaching my Preotein Maintainance levels should be easier.
> 
> Any advice on keeping looking cut? Im defo goiing to be going over me cal needs a day because of all the drink and Ill prob lose the shape Im in after a a few days should I just keep my carbs up over there and at least look nice and bulked or what do you guys think?


You've said it yourself..

you are going to Ibiza....just fuc*ing rave, enjoy and live forget the diet!!


----------



## JasonLeeson (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh and you answer you question:

There are some quality restaurants that are also CHEAP as chips and ideal before a night out.

Also, shops are just the same over there mate, same food with crazy names....Yeah ease off somewhat but you can still keep a good level of protein in there.

As for cardio - Mate, HOURS OF RAVING *IS CARDIO*. DONE.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

like everyones said, don't worry about it too much, enjoy yourself, try and hit a decent amount of protein which will be easy enough with the food that's available to you, think of the nice rest you're giving your central nervous system, so you'll be ready to smash it up when you get back!


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

just go and enjoy yourself you have work hard all year ,

it wont hurt for a week or two to let your hair down

it will do you body good to have a rest have a good time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JasonLeeson said:


> Oh and you answer you question:
> 
> There are some quality restaurants that are also CHEAP as chips and ideal before a night out.
> 
> ...


^^^^ I actually came back leaner from Ibiza then when I went.

Plenty of dancing til the sun comes up with a few extras :whistling: to keep you going


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Smashing a bird for 15 minutes = Loss of 600 Cals

If your interested in cardio as well.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some great replys there lads so basically plenty of protein, dancing and shagging and I should be OK. Gonna be tough but Im sure Im capable


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

on holiday i get my protein from kebabs, carbs from carling black label, and fats from ice cream..........


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

As said before "enjoy your holiday" it what it for. 2 weeks in a year is not a long time. If your worried take a few packs of beef jerky, its perfect for travelling as its light, needs no fridge, no prep and tastes great!!


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

adlewar said:


> on holiday i get my protein from kebabs, carbs from carling black label, and fats from ice cream..........


After the dieting Ive been doing of late thats what I call ****in with my metabolism. Ah I should be ok main fear is losing muscle but I should be able to keep my protein up and Ill bring over some aminos to help also.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

I actually lost weight on my holiday to Ibiza, ripped up even further due to all the 7hr+ sessions of raving


----------

